# Difference between T-Touch, T-touch II and T-touch expert?



## Gimp (Apr 11, 2011)

Whoops. On the weekend I was pushing a tonne and a half of boat off a boat trailer at a steep launching ramp, and as the boat rolled down the trailer, the tip of the anchor (which was attached to the bow sprit) caught under my watch band dragging me down the trailer as well! Luck had my metal wrist band snapping (rather than my wrist) but the watch was flung into the depths (it needed replacing anyway).
I'm interested in a Tissot T-touch, but I'm confused as to the difference between the T-touch, T-touch II and the T-touch expert (and amazon even has a T-Touch III mentioned).
Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

No such thing as a T Touch III... but to confuse matters further you could also consider Racing Touch, Sea Touch or Sailing Touch.

While TT / TTII / TT Expert all look similar, they are different in case size and vary in the number of auxiliary functions. T Touch is the base model, but I would tend to steer most people away from it now as there is much better value in the other versions. It also is barely splash proof, making it not as practical in some circumstances.

For a comparison of II / Expert, have a look at the review Ariel did, including the comments. Some good info there!

Tissot T-Touch 2 Watch

SP


----------



## Gimp (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for that. Still unsure where the expert and t-touch 2 are in the scheme of things. Did the expert come inbetween t-touch 1 and 2 ?


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Gimp said:


> Thanks for that. Still unsure where the expert and t-touch 2 are in the scheme of things. Did the expert come inbetween t-touch 1 and 2 ?


In chronological order:

T-Touch (original) - circa 1999

T-Touch Expert - 2008

T-Touch II - 2010

In and around that you had Trekking, Silen-T, Navigator 3000, Sea Touch and Sailing Touch... with Racing Touch yet to come.

My guess is in the very near future, T Touch II will replace the original model entirely. For the moment at least, they are all still current.


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

T-Touch II vs. Expert: There's some differences in the functions, the Expert got more than the TT II; The two things I recall, is 24 hours timer and some kind of statitics for the altimeter. There might be more, but I dont recall - the manuals can show it, you probably only need to compare the function sections.

As for size, design etc., you can get an idea on the Tissot website, but it's probably better to check out in the real world.

The upcoming Racing Touch looks real good, at my opinion. Just wish it had the Expert functions...


----------



## mikem69 (Mar 8, 2009)

there is also a stainless steel Expert , which is newer right? it was only available in Ti. Also a aviator model.


----------

